# Mintrol



## thdean (Oct 18, 2002)

Does anyone know who has or where to get Mintrol?? Wellsprings says it is no longer distributing Mintrol, and I can't find it anywhere, help!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

They've stopped manufacturing this product. Look for Pepogest capsules or any other brand of enteric coated peppermint oil capsules instead. Your local health food store likely carries several brands. They should all work pretty comparably.Best,Heather


----------



## thdean (Oct 18, 2002)

thanks I will try to see if someone has it.


----------

